# Error beim Öffnen einer RCP-App



## Mike90 (21. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Öffnen meiner RCP-Anwendung. Es hat eigtl. immer nach dem Exportieren tadellos funktioniert.
Ich kann die Anwendung manchmal öffnen, manchmal bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:


```
java.lang.RuntimeException: Application "....application" could not be found in the registry. The applications available are: org.eclipse.equinox.app.error.
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.startDefaultApp(EclipseAppContainer.java:248)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.MainApplicationLauncher.run(MainApplicationLauncher.java:29)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:369)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:619)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:574)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1407)
```

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das kommen kann ? 

Gruß Mike90


----------



## maki (22. Jun 2011)

Ist das der ganze Stacktrace?

*verschoben*


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2011)

Das passiert beim exportierten RCP? Und du sagst der gleiche exportierte RCP funktioniert manchmal und manchmal nicht? Das wäre tatsächlich etwas seltsam. Normalerweise ist das ein Konfigurationsfehler im Product oder beim Export. Wie exportierst du die RCP?


----------

